# Not another music thread?!?!?!



## BigElectricKat

_*Here’s a couple of assignments for those willing to participate:*_

*1st – Pick 4 songs (just the song title and artist, no videos) from your playlists or CD collection (yes, I still have a collection of cd’s and you’ll have to pry them from my cold, dead fingers to get them). These 4 tunes should be songs that people who don’t know you would NOT think that you’d listen to; perhaps very obscure or from a genre that you might not be associated with.

2nd – The next person that answers must also find/listen to 1 of your songs and tell why the did or did not like it. Very simple. But hey, it may expose you to something new (or something you’d forgotten about).



Here’s mine:

Southern – Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark

Smooth Up in Ya – Bullet Boys

Pick Up Man – Joe Diffie

Apotheosis – O Fortuna*


_*Pick one!*_


----------



## Donna

You know I love my music! 

From BEK's list, I'm picking Smooth Up In Ya-Bullet Boys is a song that brings back some good memories of my days as Donnaalicious, the Heavy Metal Princess. The song itself is very underrated in my opinion, from Marq Torian's strong vocal (those screams are hard y'all) to the excellent guitar work by Mick Sweda. But it's the bottom on this one that gets me in the feels...Lonnie Vencent's bass and my sweet friend Jimmy D'Anda's drums are the perfect tempo. This song is sex on a stick. 

My Four Songs You Might Not Associate With Me:
1. Chris Stapleton's Tennessee Whiskey
2. Hot in Here-Nelly
3. Somebody-Connie Dover
4. Walk Softly on This Heart of Mine-The Kentucky Headhunters


----------

